# Steubenville Thursday nighters



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thursday night bass tournaments scheduled to begin next week (June 8th). 5-9 pm. $20 per boat. Steubenville Marina. (Water level permitting) Spread the word!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

River is fishing good! Weather and water level should be great! Hope to see some people. I'll probably be the one collecting the money. Make sure to introduce yourself if I don't already know you. (Gold GMC. White/red Lowe boat)


----------



## bassguy72 (Apr 14, 2011)

Any information on # of boats winning weight??


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

I believe there were 7 boats and took 8+# to win


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump... the river is really fishing good. It's putting out weights that rival most of the lakes. Everybody is catching fish many different ways. Also, it's a good practice day for those fishing the Team Extreme river series this weekend.


----------



## Countrystrong (Feb 13, 2013)

This gonna be every Thursday night?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes. This week may be questionable due to water levels though


----------



## Countrystrong (Feb 13, 2013)

Tourney this Thursday? How many been showing up each week?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes there will be a few guys fish this Thursday. Number of boats is hard to predict due to work schedules. But there is usually about 5 boats or so.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll be there!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well... the water is dirty, but it's almost at normal pool already. Game on tomorrow!


----------



## Shawn8206 (Apr 21, 2016)

Are nighters still going on. If so what's the times.


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

They were planning on.fishing tomorrow night and starting at 430.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thursday night bass tournament out of steubenville marina are done for the season. It was a heck of a year on the Big O! Anxious to see what next year brings. Thanks to all that came out!


----------

